# Hot Weather Question...



## Hollywood7 (Sep 14, 2017)

For those of you that live in hot climates (Nevada, Arizona, etc...) How do you leave your car when parked in full sun all day?
Do you use Cabin Overheat Protection?
Do you Vent your windows, or keep them rolled up?
What tips do you have?
Thanks All!


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm in Florida. Honestly I don't worry about it. I leave it sit for days on end in my driveway and have for 3 years. I don't use overheat protection. It gets crazy hot inside but no issues yet. 2019 TM3. My two neighbors do the same though they haven't had theirs as long.

[edit] I forgot to mention I do have ceramic tint.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Here in S. Florida, I purchased sunshield for my M3 from T Sportsline, back in 2018. It is a perfect field. Still in good use today. And for the front roof, I have a corner to corner cover. it came with both front and rear roof covers but only use the front one as the sun can be really strong on my head. Find one you like with good reviews on Amazon.

Tried cabin overheat but it is a big battery drain after 8 hours. May vent the windows from time to time but its a rainy region so have to pay attention to weather here. Your location is much less rain.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Hollywood7 said:


> For those of you that live in hot climates (Nevada, Arizona, etc...) How do you leave your car when parked in full sun all day?
> Do you use Cabin Overheat Protection?
> Do you Vent your windows, or keep them rolled up?
> What tips do you have?
> Thanks All!


I always have Cabin Overheat Protection on, windows closed, and I have legal limit tint on all windows. When I worked in an office, the car was parked out in the sun for a large portion of the day, except it fell into the shadow of the building after 4-5 pm. I also tended to pre-chill the car before going out for lunch or leaving for the day.

I can't pin down any reason I did that other than I just left it on from when the car was new, but there were no negative enough effects to make me turn it off.


----------



## forumer (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm also a proponent of turning off cabin overheat protection as a rule of thumb. Even not living in a typically "hot" region the cabin overheat protection can easily kick on with sun exposure on more days of the year than not. And while one might point to that as precisely the reason to have the feature on, I find it a waste of both energy and wear on the HVAC system. With all the other modes of operation (preconditioning, dog mode, remote vent of windows, etc.) that can be used in a more focused manner and actually reach desired cabin temp for occupancy, overheat protection just seems unnecessary. I suspect a fair number of owners don't think about it since the feature is on by default.

Things like window tint and sunshades strike me as better solutions for multiple reasons. I have my windows tinted within the legal limits for my area.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Can we get Dog Mode under 66 degrees already!!! Asking for a friend


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Florida here also. My car is parked in direct sun at work all day and it gets hot in there. On a 90 degree sunny day, it will get over 145 degrees. I don't want to use cabin overheat for the obvious energy usage. I simply just turn my AC on through my app about 10 minutes before heading to lunch or home. I have also recently put in the roof shades. The kind that has the second reflective layer on top. They do seem to have dropped the cabin temps about 15 degrees lower during a hot day sitting at work. I still kick the AC on via the app, but it doesn't take as long now.


----------

